# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Smarrimento libri sociali srl

## car

Salve, ho un quesito:
Una Soc. srl ha smarrito il libro inventari ed il libro soci, le normative in proposito non chiariscono bene il miglior comportamento da tenere...
E giusto rividimare i registri smarriti e cercare di ricostruire gli ultimi 5 anni?
Grazie.

----------


## missturtle

> Salve, ho un quesito:
> Una Soc. srl ha smarrito il libro inventari ed il libro soci, le normative in proposito non chiariscono bene il miglior comportamento da tenere...
> E giusto rividimare i registri smarriti e cercare di ricostruire gli ultimi 5 anni?
> Grazie.

  Fai la denuncia di smarrimento, vidimi dei nuovi registri e in prima pagina scrivi che il precedente registro è smarrito come da denuncia.

----------


## car

> Fai la denuncia di smarrimento, vidimi dei nuovi registri e in prima pagina scrivi che il precedente registro è smarrito come da denuncia.

  Grazie tante, buon lavoro.

----------

